
Show HN: Duit, simple money tracker built with Go and Mithril.js - acrophobic
https://github.com/RadhiFadlillah/duit/
======
canada_dry
+1 for an awesome readme.

It would be great if more projects would add screenshots and succinct overview
as you have done.

